# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور لطفا کمک کنید

## parsa2252

سلام من پایه دوازدهمم توی فرم ثبت نام کنکور زده معدل پایه یازدهم من هم کارنامه یازدهم رو گم کردم و معدل دقیق یادم نیست باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## Khali

کد سوابق دیپلم رو قبلا گرفتم همون سوابق تحصیلی
ولی یکی بگه کد دانش آموزی دیپلم چیه!؟

----------


## parsa2252

فکر کنم همون کد ملی تون باشه

----------


## Khali

یجا نوشته بود کد دانش آموزی دیپلم بالای کارنامه نوشته
ولی من معدل یازدهممو هم نمیدونم آخه :Yahoo (21): 
ولش کن تا شنبه

----------

